# Out of bounds



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I have been experimenting with a technique called 'Out of Bounds' (OOB)

It is a bit of fun... here are a couple samples of my attempts...:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Very nicely done don


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Very cleverly done, Donald ray:

How is it worked? I'd guess it's to 'frame' the object (sculpture/boat), then 'perspective-distortion' on the rest of the pic?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

one more for the collection :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

As an advert, it works - I'd buy that car, if I had the spare money :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the comments ray:

Although the technique has a certain initial impact & I love doing them, they do take some time to do and involves several layers & masks and much 'blocking out'


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

It seems that the only recourse I have is to retire .. otherwise I will never find the time to do even half the stuff that I want to learn with the remaining lifetime I *expect* to have :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

C'mon D_F its not that difficult.... Cheer up! :grin:

I will do a short tutorial later


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

easy for you to say .. you've already done it :laugh: .. thanks though if you do find time to do a write-up, I'm sure I won't be the only one to appreciate it :wave:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

A truly awesome effect and very well done. You are very good at keeping the lines clean between the original and the pop-out areas.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Good pics Donald :grin: 
Had wondered how to make this effect so thanks for posting. I had a go after seeing yours but didn't have the patience (or time) to refine it - another day! This was my effort following a tutorial here. Lots of tutorials out there on the net - most likely better than this one. Image resolution is fairly critical - these were just the ones downloaded from the site and have resulted in a jagged edge around the inside perimeter of the screen. :sigh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Done_Fishin said:


> It seems that the only recourse I have is to retire .. otherwise I will never find the time to do even half the stuff that I want to learn with the remaining lifetime I *expect* to have :laugh:


I does not get any better in retirement!!


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Yah, my brother says he has less free time now that he's retired.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

:lol: I expected as much! I may have similar problems due to *IMMEDIATE* family (still at home) deciding that *SHE* has *FIRST* claim on my newly found *FREEDOM* :laugh:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

I *think* that I retired 10 years ago but they kept it a secret from me!


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

ZCM - that is a great result - congrats for joining the OOB Club :smile:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

once more... :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Now that is flashy... Excellently manipulated though :grin: ray:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A tutorial on 'how to' is here


----------

